# Purchased soap with wrong weight...



## AutumnBreezeSoaps (Jul 11, 2014)

I had just spent 5.50 on a bar of soap last week that said it was 4.5 oz when my weighting it (because I thought it looked much smaller then my 4.5 oz soap that I had made) it was actually 3.5 oz?  Is this normal?  I know soap can shrink but I thought I read somewhere that that was illegal to do?  I just want to be sure I don't label mine this far off when I start to label.  Any suggestions?


----------



## LunaSkye (Jul 11, 2014)

It sounds like a case where the seller either didn't let the soap cure fully before selling it (I read about it in one of the threads) or the seller really is ripping people off. It could also be a labeling mistake, though the seller should have made corrections to avoid false advertising. Is it possible to return the soap or contact the vender?


----------



## AutumnBreezeSoaps (Jul 11, 2014)

No info on the soap, I got it in route 66 during our trip to MO.  We were in ILL at the time.  I purchased two bars too, both were off...one was 3.5 and the other was 3.4  I know the city was Elkhart, IL  That's all I know.


----------



## cerelife (Jul 11, 2014)

I would guess they based the weight on an uncured bar of soap. My soaps weigh about 6oz when I cut them, but after a full cure they weigh between 4.5oz - 5oz. 
I state 4.5oz on my labels just to be on the safe side...I would rather my customers get a little extra rather than feeling cheated


----------



## pamielynn (Jul 11, 2014)

Soap bars really shouldn't shrink THAT much during cure - that's a lot of water loss. I myself, weigh at cutting, but check again when wrapping. If there's been some sort of major discrepancy, I will edit my labels. You are legally allowed some wiggle room, but not a whole ounce. Maybe they use preprinted labels and this batch you got came out smaller?

If it really bothers you, you should contact the soap maker and let them know what a big difference you found. Maybe they don't realize.


----------



## maya (Jul 11, 2014)

I don't think one is allowed wiggle room for weights and measures. Over, yes but not under.


----------



## AutumnBreezeSoaps (Jul 12, 2014)

My husband was reading on that and yes it says you can be over but you should not be under.  I did find them listed on google (they had their company name on the soap) and she said she didn't realize it was that over.  She was using labels from last year so she said she was going to update   She did offer to send me my money back but that wasn't the issue at all.  I just wanted to be sure I knew what I was doing when labeling my own soaps and try to be as accurate as possible and now I know to reweigh at packaging.  I do love the soap I purchased and it's lasting forever in the shower!


----------



## godschild (Jul 12, 2014)

I just put "weight before cure" on my labels.  I only weigh them once.  If that is illegal, I guess I will have to change my labels.  ????


----------



## AKjulz (Jul 12, 2014)

I do think you have to put the actual weight that the product will be when it reaches the customer. 
I put "minimum weight 4oz" on my bars (abbreviated).  That way the customers know they may be getting more and that the weights can vary but won't be under 4oz. 

As a seller I would want to be told if my weights were off like that, so I think it's great that you got ahold of them.


----------



## godschild (Jul 12, 2014)

I only sold one bar when I went to sell because there were so many other soapers there.  I gave the lady a free whole bar and a 1oz perfume so she got more than what she paid for.  I will change my labels though.  I won't be going back to that flea market so I prob won't ever see her again.  Too many people selling soap at one place is not good business either.


----------



## maya (Jul 12, 2014)

Marie Gale is well know for her books and writings on labeling. She has a website http://mariegale.com/ that is super helpful.


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 13, 2014)

From the cosmetic labeling regulations:

701.13 s

The declaration of net quantity of contents shall express an accurate statement of the quantity of contents of the package. Reasonable variations caused by loss or gain of moisture during the course of good distribution practice or by unavoidable deviations in good manufacturing practice will be recognized. Variations from stated quantity of contents shall not be unreasonably large.


So if it is a little off it is okay but I'd still prefer to be over rather than under!


----------

